

Stanford's latest iPhone and iPad apps course now free to the world on iTunes U - econner
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2011/november/itunes-apps-class-111511.html

======
rafa2000
This should be say "free for itunes". You can't download the videos if you
don't have iTunes in your computer. It is a no deal for Linux users.

